# Algae in new tank



## jkunkel (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi, from what ive read here, I guess its fairly normal to have algae problems in a newly planted tank with bright lights. Well I have all kinds of algae, but I don't like it. I have a 46 bow front, with a fluval 304 filter, I have injectable co2, but its not set up yet. And 138 watts coralife full spectrum colormax lights, which I have on for about 10 hours a day. I have 3 inches of Ecocomplete substrate on the bottom, so I have not used any sort of fertilizers yet. I tried to stick with the easy plants to start with (swords, crinum, java ferns, and banana plants.) My big sword plant is the worse, it looks like it is covered with brown threads ( mabey fuzz algae). Well ive got little fuzzy blobs of algae growing on the glass, and if I wipe them off, they are right back on there the next day, and long too! There is also thes brown sludge looking stuff growing on the rocks in the tank, and its really ugly too! Tried to use the algae finder to figure out what all these were, but there aren't many pictures, so I couldn't tell. I bought a flying fox the other day, and he has been busy, but hasen't even put a dent in the algae. I also have 2 snails. I have thought about buying something to eliminate the algae, but I also have a Marimo ball which is algae, and I don't want to kill it. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

jkunkel said:


> Hi, from what ive read here, I guess its fairly normal to have algae problems in a newly planted tank with bright lights. Well I have all kinds of algae, but I don't like it. I have a 46 bow front, with a fluval 304 filter, I have injectable co2, but its not set up yet. And 138 watts coralife full spectrum colormax lights, which I have on for about 10 hours a day. I have 3 inches of Ecocomplete substrate on the bottom, so I have not used any sort of fertilizers yet. I tried to stick with the easy plants to start with (swords, crinum, java ferns, and banana plants.) My big sword plant is the worse, it looks like it is covered with brown threads ( mabey fuzz algae). Well ive got little fuzzy blobs of algae growing on the glass, and if I wipe them off, they are right back on there the next day, and long too! There is also thes brown sludge looking stuff growing on the rocks in the tank, and its really ugly too! Tried to use the algae finder to figure out what all these were, but there aren't many pictures, so I couldn't tell. I bought a flying fox the other day, and he has been busy, but hasen't even put a dent in the algae. I also have 2 snails. I have thought about buying something to eliminate the algae, but I also have a Marimo ball which is algae, and I don't want to kill it. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


First off whats happening is you have way too much light.
You have 3 WPG w/o injecting your Co2 or Ferts yet ??? Not a good Idea at all...
When you run that much light it causes the plants to uptake nutrients faster than usual,
but since you havent provided those nutrients the plants are now showing deffiencys....

What I would do is cut down some of your light and put it on a timer for 7 hrs a day
for now.... Order your Dry Ferts from www.RexGrigg.com (Combo Pack 1 will last a year)
and start getting your Co2 going already. Are you using Pressurized or DIY ?
Also order some Flourish Excell it has anti acid in it which will kill that BBA on your leafs.


----------



## jkunkel (Nov 14, 2007)

Ok, im new at this, but I thought that the substrate had the nutrients that the plants needed, at least for a little while. (my tank has only been running for about 3 weeks so far) I actually have two seperate lights, one is 96 watts, and the other is 42. Should I just turn one on for 7 hours a day untill I get the co2 going. I have a 5 lb. cylinder with a solenoid regulator. I got all the equipment from a friend, who is supposed to bring me the tubing and help me set it up as soon as I get my cylinder refilled at the oxygen place up the road. (need help setting up and learning how to use the co2, because Ive never used it before.) yes I know i need to get a timer for the lights and the co2.
Will the flourish excell kill my moss ball?


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

For now I'd only run the 96 Watt light for 7 hrs.
Yes the substrate does have nutrients but not all nutrients for
planted aquariums.
Also since your running 3 WPG like I said your driving your plants to uptake
more nutrients when there not all there.
YOu need to dose NitrATE, Pottasium and Phosphate.
If you go on Rex's site you can get a combo pack of Ferts for about 15 dollars shipped,
and will last you a year.

No the Flourish Excell wont kill your Algae ball, I have one aswell and dose Excell
daily.... Co2 is simple once you figure out your Bubble rate and place it on a timer...
You basically dont have to do anything else to it...


----------



## jkunkel (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks for the help, I will get the Exel, and some Ferts! Oh and get my co2 going.


----------



## JensR (Sep 21, 2006)

Get some Oto's. They love the brown algae.


----------

